# autogylm shampoo & conditioner or Meguiars Gold Class Car Shampoo and Conditioner??



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

*autogylm shampoo & conditioner or Meguiars Gold Class Car Shampoo and Conditioner??*

hey guys,

just a quick question, just trying to get my head around all these products on the market,

autoglym shampoo & conditoner OR Meguiars Gold Class Car Shampoo and Conditioner??

which do you prefer and why?

thanks guys


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

I would go for Megs Gold Class, foams up very well, nice and slippery, smells great and is very wax safe. Autoglym is good too but in my opinion is not as bubbly and is more of an aggressive shampoo. Hope this helps


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

alexjb said:


> I would go for Megs Gold Class, foams up very well, nice and slippery, smells great and is very wax safe. Autoglym is good too but in my opinion is not as bubbly and is more of an aggressive shampoo. Hope this helps


cheers mate! brilliant answer  do you know much about snow foam and in what order to use it?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Out of the 2 i much prefer the megs stuff.


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Godderz23 said:


> Out of the 2 i much prefer the megs stuff.


cheers mate, thanks for you help


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Another +1 for megs :thumb:


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

DW enthusiast said:


> cheers mate! brilliant answer  do you know much about snow foam and in what order to use it?


Well I don't have one myself but they are great pieces of kit. You need a dispenser bottle which fits onto the end of your pressure washer and you put some snow foam shampoo and water in it and then spray it over your car, leave for 5/10 minutes and then rinse it off. It is mainly used before the main wash stage so that if the car is quite dirty then it will get rid of most of the dirt so when you wash it by hand, you won't be moving all the particles of dirt around the car and therefore inflicting more swirl marks into your car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

i use megs alot,great shampoo


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

In my early days I tried the Megs GC on this 206, my car I used AG BSC










I preferred the AG BSC out of the two, the Megs MB wash I did like though :thumb:


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

alexjb said:


> Well I don't have one myself but they are great pieces of kit. You need a dispenser bottle which fits onto the end of your pressure washer and you put some snow foam shampoo and water in it and then spray it over your car, leave for 5/10 minutes and then rinse it off. It is mainly used before the main wash stage so that if the car is quite dirty then it will get rid of most of the dirt so when you wash it by hand, you won't be moving all the particles of dirt around the car and therefore inflicting more swirl marks into your car.


perfect answer  just what i needed to know, thanks again mate. ive bin looking at the snow foam lance kit things on autobrite for £45 , they look cool


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Avanti said:


> In my early days I tried the Megs GC on this 206, my car I used AG BSC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good on the 206  what is the megs MB?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Megs Mercedes Benz


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Megs Mercedes Benz


Hi Avanti, Mercedes Benz is mentioned, do they use this stuff then in the dealers.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Avanti, Mercedes Benz is mentioned, do they use this stuff then in the dealers.


I don't know,let me grab a pic of the bottle


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

ok where do you get it from and how much is it?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DW enthusiast said:


> ok where do you get it from and how much is it?


I got it from a MB dealer , was around £7 for 500ml, it's blue in colour and works well in a foam lance too.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I got it from a MB dealer , was around £7 for 500ml, it's blue in colour and works well in a foam lance too.


Thats fast Avanti, amazing thanks for the pics, if Mercs use this stuff then it must be a brilliant shampoo, being blue it could be shampoo plus, but i might be wrong.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

DW enthusiast said:


> perfect answer  just what i needed to know, thanks again mate. ive bin looking at the snow foam lance kit things on autobrite for £45 , they look cool


The Autobrite snow foam lances are excellent. I have just recently got into detailing :newbie: and loving it, especially that I now have my hands on Autobrites BEST product, the HD Snow foam Lance. 

I live 15 mins from Autobrite, so popped in to see them, (top people, know their stuff, very friendly and not pushy when it comes to sales) and came away with lance and magifoam kit, which is excellent value for money and awesome to use. :thumb:

Give them a bell, or call in if local, as they have group buys on their lance and Magifoam, which can save you alot of money (mention your a member of DW to get the group buy prices).

Alternatively click the link below to see the deal. (Ignore the date at start of thread, as i got the same deal 3 weeks ago.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183611

Hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats fast Avanti, amazing thanks for the pics, if Mercs use this stuff then it must be a brilliant shampoo, being blue it could be shampoo plus, but i might be wrong.


If it is shampoo plus, then it beats NXT , GC and SGW hands down, although I think it is made to MB specification by Meguiars, just like the Zymol at halfords is made by TW.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> If it is shampoo plus, then it beats NXT , GC and SGW hands down, although I think it is made to MB specification by Meguiars, just like the Zymol at halfords is made by TW.


Yeah your right, its more likely tailored for Mercedes Benz on the market, so meguiars must have a contract with them.

Meguiars are decent products, to the op, both shampoos are good, but the Autoglym one does not foam very well, but the gold class does and has a nice smell to it, both when used and dried the car, leave a waxed finish to the vehicle i have found, have not used both for some time, currently using big orange as i got it cheap.


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Ratchet said:


> The Autobrite snow foam lances are excellent. I have just recently got into detailing :newbie: and loving it, especially that I now have my hands on Autobrites BEST product, the HD Snow foam Lance.
> 
> I live 15 mins from Autobrite, so popped in to see them, (top people, know their stuff, very friendly and not pushy when it comes to sales) and came away with lance and magifoam kit, which is excellent value for money and awesome to use. :thumb:
> 
> ...


cheers mate!! really good answer  i live about 30 mins away from autorite so i mite nip up next weekend to see what they save and have in stock etc.

how does the snow foam lance actually work? do you connect something up to it?


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks avanti and trip_tdi  some useful info there


----------

